# Sana lahat mabuti at malusog sila.



## Inglip

I am studying from a book and one exercise was to write a fake letter to a fake friend in the Philippines. I would like someone to read over what I have wrote, translate to English so I know what you read is what I intended it to mean, and no doubt correct my multitude of mistakes lol.

Kumusta po Ambing?

Kumusta ng pamilya mo? Sana lahat mabuti at malusog sila. Hindi ikaw ay bumagabag tungkol si Alona, mabuti sha.

Nag-aaral ako ng tagalog, kaya sana ng sulat ito ay tumpak at ikaw ay umintindi ang sulat ko. Si Alona umasisti ako sa mag-aral ng tagalog. Sha ay mag-turo ang mga salita sa ako at magwasto ang mga kamalian ko.

Ako ay nakita ang mga litrato mo sa facebook, ang mga iyan ay walastik! 
Sa Philipines ay magandang maganda. sana pupunta sa Philipines sa hinaharap.

Igat po!


Thanks for any help!


----------



## Scherle

Hello Inglip!

I suggest you put the English translation of your letter as well so as we could help you further in translating it in Tagalog.

Thank you!


----------



## Inglip

How are you're family? I hope they are good. Don't worry yourself about Alona, she is fine. I am studying tagalog, so I hope this message is correct, and you understand my letter. Alona helps me study. She teaches me words, and corrects my mistakes.

I saw your face book pictures and they are all good. The philipines looks very beautiful, I hope to one day visit. (I wasn't sure how to say this, so I changed it to "visit in the future")

Take care po.


----------



## idle

If I will translate your English letter to Tagalog, I will use these sentences. Note that not all sentences were translated word by word from your original English letter. Some words may be added/replaced to improve the way it will look in a Tagalog letter. 

Kumusta  po Ambing? 
 
Kumusta ng pamilya mo? Sana lahat mabuti at malusog sila. Hindi ikaw ay bumagabag tungkol si Alona, mabuti sha.   Sana lahat sila ay malusog.  Huwag kang mag-alala kay Alona, nasa mabuti siyang kalagayan." 

Nag-aaral ako ng tagalog, kaya sana ng sulat ito ay tumpak at ikaw ay  umintindi ang sulat ko. Si Alona umasisti ako sa mag-aral ng tagalog.  Sha ay mag-turo ang mga salita sa ako at magwasto ang mga kamalian ko.  Nag-aaral ako ng Tagalog at sana ay maintindihan mo ang sulat na ito. Tinutulungan ako ni Alona sa pag-aaral. Tinuturuan niya ako ng mga salita at iniwawasto ang mga kamalian ko. 
 
Ako ay nakita ang mga litrato mo sa facebook, ang mga iyan ay walastik! 
Sa Philipines ay magandang maganda. sana pupunta sa Philipines sa hinaharap.

Nakita ko ang mga litrato mo sa facebook. Lahat ay maganda.  (if you will use mabuti it won't sound right)
Mukhang maganda talaga sa Pilipinas. Nais kong bumisita balang araw. 

 Igat po!


----------



## Inglip

Salamat po!


----------



## walterhartmann

Hi Inglip. 

My (Filipino) version is more informal. (It's not strictly Tagalog because I used an English word=pictures.) Here goes:



Inglip said:


> Kumusta po Ambing?



If Ambing is someone your age, or someone you know personally and you don't call _Kuya/Ate_ or _Tita/Tito_ (or other polite titles), you don't have to use _po_. So _Kumusta Ambing_? would be fine.
Otherwise, I believe you should use _po_ with the proper title for the receiver of the letter.



> Kumusta ng pamilya mo? Sana lahat mabuti at malusog sila. Hindi ikaw ay bumagabag tungkol si Alona, mabuti sha.



_Kumusta na ang pamilya mo? Sana mabuti at malusog silang lahat. 'Wag mong alalahanin si Alona. Nasa mabuting kalagayan siya. _



> Nag-aaral ako ng tagalog, kaya sana ng sulat ito ay tumpak at ikaw ay umintindi ang sulat ko. Si Alona umasisti ako sa mag-aral ng tagalog. Sha ay mag-turo ang mga salita sa ako at magwasto ang mga kamalian ko.



_Nag-aaral ako ng Tagalog, kay sana tama itong sulat ko at [nang] maintindihan mo. Tinuturuan ako ni Alona na mag-aral ng Tagalog. Siya ang nagtuturo ng mga salita at nagtatama ng mga mali ko._



> Ako ay nakita ang mga litrato mo sa facebook, ang mga iyan ay walastik!
> Sa Philipines ay magandang maganda. sana pupunta sa Philipines sa hinaharap.



_Nakita ko ang mga_ pictures _mo sa_ Facebook. _Ang gaganda a!
Mukhang napakaganda sa Pilipinas. Sana makapunta ako d'yan balang araw._



> I*n*gat po!



WH


----------



## Inglip

Thanks guys!

I see I have made a fair few mistakes. I read out my attempt to a friend of mine and she laughed. She understood the meaning though, so I am proud of that.


----------

